# What's working right now



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The flies that are working for me right now are small shrimp patterns and small baitfish patterns. I've been using natural shrimp colors and white baitfish flies in the #2 and #4 sizes. There is a ton of 1" menhaden and small shrimp in the marshes right now. 

The past couple weeks the fish are sitting on the bottom and not really moving around until spooked by the boat. Of course between the wind and cloudy conditions it has been a little tough.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I went out a week or so ago in the kayak. Only thing that got any attention was a weighted tan shrimp pattern. Caught a mix of mostly small fish in 2â€™ of water, a few reds, a drum and a little trout. Tried a couple of other baitfish patterns and a redfish crack with little interest from the fish.

I wasnâ€™t really in a spot that showed much sign. Had other considerations besides finding a prime spot, though, with the weather conditions at the time and a couple of newbies, relatives, along.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Three weeks ago I was in Rockport and caught 35 Redfish in two days. I used the redfish crack in olive and black. Planning on heading down there ASAP before they shut down the whole state. If the olive/black doesn't work I will go to the tan and olive.These are my go to flies and they have never let me down.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I havenâ€™t done redfish crack on a 60 degree jig hook. Which hook are you using? I have scads of Mustad duratin jig hooks in size 4 and some bigger sizes. I do my shrimp pattern on those hooks. Redfish crack, I generally use Gamakatsu Sc-15 or Mustad big game light hooks. 

Olive with black crack is a fantastic go to pattern. I donâ€™t think Iâ€™ve done any in tan and olive. White with a barred white tail has been a good color combination. Itâ€™s rare when redfish crack hasnâ€™t worked. I had a trip in January where it didnâ€™t, but an unweighted baitfish pattern worked great, might have been the sink rate more than anything.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Popperdave said:


> Three weeks ago I was in Rockport and caught 35 Redfish in two days. I used the redfish crack in olive and black. Planning on heading down there ASAP before they shut down the whole state. If the olive/black doesn't work I will go to the tan and olive.These are my go to flies and they have never let me down.


The middle coast has been good for fishing, the upper coast not so much yet. Seems that the fish just haven't fired up yet. It'll break wide open pretty soon. For now, I'm just tying some more flies until my boat is ready for pick up Friday.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I use the Eagle claw 413 jig hook. It's a saltwater hook so it won't rust. I use the size 4 and size 2. Most of the time I throw the size 2. I like the larger flies. Big fish eat big bait. I also tie it in a white. For white I use the B10 stinger hook and bead chain eyes. I use it over grass in really clear water. Those are about the only flies i fish any more.


----------



## prepeini (May 3, 2020)

Popperdave said:


> I use the Eagle claw 413 jig hook. It's a saltwater hook so it won't rust. I use the size 4 and size 2. Most of the time I throw the size 2. I like the larger flies. Big fish eat big bait. I also tie it in a white. For white I use the myloweslife B10 stinger hook and bead chain eyes. I use it over grass in really clear water. Those are about the only flies i fish any more.


Pretty cool and awesome.


----------

